# XM to MP3 converter?



## european

Hi,

i have a few .XM files.
i would like to convert them into MP3 formatt.
is there a program that will do this for me?

thanks in advance

cheers


----------



## red onion

Try using dbpoweramp You will also need:
dbpoweramp.com/codec-central
Look for the codec for XM and you will be all set. All items are freeware and work very well.
HTH


----------



## european

thanks!
it really works! =)

cheers


----------



## leanh137

I use OpenMPT 1.19.04.00  (http://forum.openmpt.org/)
File -> Export as MP3 -> .....and we have an mp3 song
Quickly and easy


----------



## Gooberman

Over 6 year old thread bump lols


----------

